# next phase of the internet and digital archive



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

February, 2007
A Digital Life.
New systems may allow people to record everything they see and hear--and even things they cannot sense--and to store all these data in a personal digital archive.
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=a-digital-life

In that regard researchers on the Large Hadron Collider project are working on the next phase of the internet:

From The Sunday Times
April 6, 2008
Coming soon: superfast internet
Jonathan Leake, Science Editor
"THE internet could soon be made obsolete. The scientists who pioneered it have now built a lightning-fast replacement capable of downloading entire feature films within seconds.
"At speeds about 10,000 times faster than a typical broadband connection, the grid will be able to send the entire Rolling Stones back catalogue from Britain to Japan in less than two seconds."
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article3689881.ece

=====================================================
====================================================

Would that be www2 people are talking about?


----------

